# Robins Cinema, Camberley, Aug 08



## Moo Cocoon (Aug 5, 2008)

had to go here. went with LargePig, former employee.



reliably informed that screens 2 and 3 were here somewhere:





















































main screen:


----------



## tarboat (Aug 5, 2008)

How sad!


----------

